# New 225 owners!!



## DAZ5738 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi all, Just picked up our Audi tt 225bhp, Black/Black leather fully loaded from Bristol, this morning. Its actually been bought for my girlfriend Sarah and after driving it myself its lovely.... Nice to drive, feels solid and plenty of poke under the pedal. Being a Jap freak, (currently own a Evo 6 GSR 370bhp, mint, but bloody raw compared to the tt :twisted: ) which really is a weekend toy, we looked at a few different cars for her to drive. I was looking more towards a DC5 integra for her or a s2000, but she just fell in love with the tt and what a great car it is. So Sarah is over the moon with it, so i think i will be on now and then to see whats happening. Looking for a new or low mileage 6 speed gear knob for it as its the only thing that lets the cabin down, previous owner liked there jewllery i suppose!! Black or Silver cash waiting.

Thanks Daryll


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

i'm from bristol, did you get it private or trade?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## DAZ5738 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi p1tse, We bought it from Auto Choice in Bristol, there next to Mitsibushi on Ferres Road.


----------

